# Cheerful moment



## erin_lin (Oct 6, 2010)

*Keep the cheerful moment forever!*

Life is all about those special Memory.With SILICON POWER memory cards,we can help capture all those happy moment that touch our heart forever.*

Contest Period-2010/9/24-2010/10/24
Voting Period-2010/9/24-2010-11/26
Eligibility-Whoever join silicon power facebook fan page(www.facebook.com/SiliconPowerEN )

*HOW To WIN*
Leave the short story (recommended in English but other language is also welcome) on Silicon Power FB Wall and upload your cheerful moment photo.

Judging Criteria: all the participants will be chosen based on the number of online votes accumulated (Like on facebook), then enter the next round.

There are three rounds of selection before the final winners are announced.
Round 1 - PreliminaryThe top 30 contestants with the most votes will enter the semifinal round
Round 2 - SemifinalTop 15 semifinalist  with the most votes will be chosen to enter the final round 
Final Round - FinalThe last 5 finalist with the most votes will be the champion!

*How To Vote *
To cast a vote for an Entry, the Voter must join Silicon Power fans page first and then clip Like button to vote. 
Voters are limited to one vote per picture. 
Voting Period:
Preliminary: 9/24 12:00 a.m. to 10/24 12:00 a.m 2010 (GMT+08:00). 
Semifinal: 10/25 12:00 a.m. to 11/5 12:00 a.m (GMT+08:00). 
Final: 11/6 12:00 a.m to 11/26 12:00 a.m (GMT+08:00).

PRIZE
Winners:
1st:CF600X 16GB 
2nd:Armor A80 640GB 
3rd: Armor A80 500GB 
4th: SDHC Class10 16GB 
5th: CF600X 8GB
6th ~10th:Touch 851 8GB
11th ~15th : Touch 830 8GB


Voters:
Whoever join the vote during 9/24 to11/26, will have a chance to win Touch 830 ! Every photo can have a vote( clip like on facebook), remember to come back to choose your favorite moment.


For more information, please visit: www.silicon-power.com/SP/forever


----------

